# empty Jug Weight



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

About 6 pounds.


----------



## MikelTee (Mar 28, 2011)

ALright. Thanks!


----------



## cturman (Jun 7, 2010)

My full tank was 33 lbs.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

DIY_HVAC said:


> My full tank was 33 lbs.



In or out of the box?


----------



## cturman (Jun 7, 2010)

beenthere said:


> In or out of the box?



Out. 

I decided to weigh it and write the weight on the tank every time I use it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

DIY_HVAC said:


> Out.
> 
> I decided to weigh it and write the weight on the tank every time I use it.


Thats 2 pounds heavier then my empty weighs. Different manufacturers use different compositions though.


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a related question. How accurate are the readings on your scales? Is it necessary to have a hard, level surface on which to put the scale?

V


----------



## cturman (Jun 7, 2010)

I use an actual refrigerant scale. It is accurate to 0.25oz. I use in on a pretty level surface.


----------



## cturman (Jun 7, 2010)

veesubotee said:


> Just a related question. How accurate are the readings on your scales? Is it necessary to have a hard, level surface on which to put the scale?
> 
> V



Yea I don't know my brand.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Pretty much all scales(that you set the jug on) must be on a hard level surface to be accurate.


----------

